# Kottenforst Touren????



## Tazer (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte mein Tourengebiet weiter ergänzen, fahre hauptsächlich im Siebengebirge.Kennt einer von euch schöne Touren im Kottenforst?Kenne mich dort leider nicht so gut aus.Danke schon mal für eure Tips...


MFG Tazer


----------



## talybont (19. Juli 2004)

Einfach mal jeden Weg antesten. Ich habe mich da schon so oft verfahren, dass ich keine Wegbeschreibungen angeben kann  .
Aber es gibt ein paar nette Trails, z.B. das Melbtal oder rund um den Ringwall.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (19. Juli 2004)

Hi, ich fahre oft im KF weil ich direkt in Kessenich anfange. Auch wenn er haupsächlich Rollerstecken hat gibt doch eine Menge Singletrails, ich dehne meine Runden immer Richtung Pecher Hang und Schlößchen oder fast zum Rodderberg/Golfplatz aus, so kann man in 2-3 h auch Reichlich Hm machen


----------



## Balu. (26. Juli 2004)

Servus,

für Bonner eignet sich der Kottenforst meiner Meinung nach perfekt für ne Feierabendrunde!
Mein Tipp:

Derletal rauf auf den Hardtberg - hinterm Malteser KH wieder runter Richtung Alfter - wieder rauf nach Röttgen - Ippendorf - Melbtal runter - Venusberg wieder rauf - Singletrail zur Karthäuserstr. runter - Annaberger rauf bis Annaberger Hof - Klufterbachtal runter und über die Rheinaue auslaufen lassen. Bei Bedarf danach Rheinseite wechseln und am Finkenberg noch ein paar Höhenmeter mitnehmen.

Ich fahr das immer Singlespeed!! Macht irre Spass !! Nachmachen

Moer ears than Gears ! CU in Berlin
SSWC2004.com


----------



## Balu. (26. März 2007)

*Buddel*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4252


----------



## Derk (27. März 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> *Buddel*
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4252


 
Ich habe mich mal mit dem Vorbehalt eingetragen, nur insoweit mitzufahren, als  die Tour zunächst  nordwärts führt, also in Richtung Heimat.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (27. März 2007)

Hallo Balu,

viel Vergnügen bei Eurer Tour;  aber Witterschlick liegt nun doch leider etwas weit entfernt von meinem Rückweg.

Ich trage mich daher mal wieder aus.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2008)

Ich schließe mich der Frage des Threaderstellers an
Fahrt ihr regelmäßig im Kottenforst?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. April 2008)

Ja,
Entweder der erste Teil meiner Trainigsrunde oder auch nur just for fun. Ich bin in 5 Minuten im Kottenforst.


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2008)

Cool Sind eure Treffs immer im LMB eingetragen? Oder habt ihr einen festen Treffpunkt wöchentlich? Suche dringend Locals. Bin bisher da so eine Standardrunde im Kottenforst gefahren, das war ganz cool.


----------

